# Auf 2 monitoren spielen



## rolex (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich besitze durch einen schönnen zufall 2 identische 24 zoll monitore mit full hd auflösung übers wochenende. Jetzt wollte ich mal sehen ob ich ein spielen auf beiden gleichzeit spielen kann. Ist dies möglich?
Achja und noch ne kurze frage wieso steht in nvidia systemsteurung bei hd auflösung nur 720p und nicht 1080p? wenn es wichtig ist ich habe gtx470 und neusten treiber.


----------



## zøtac (31. Juli 2010)

rolex schrieb:


> Hallo, ich besitze durch einen schönnen zufall 2 identische 24 zoll monitore mit full hd auflösung übers wochenende. Jetzt wollte ich mal sehen ob ich ein spielen auf beiden gleichzeit spielen kann. Ist dies möglich?
> Achja und noch ne kurze frage wieso steht in nvidia systemsteurung bei hd auflösung nur 720p und nicht 1080p? wenn es wichtig ist ich habe gtx470 und neusten treiber.


Klar kannst du auf 2 Spielen. 
Du musst in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung "Auf beiden Monitoren das gleiche anzeigen" einstellen und kannst loslegen
Nur auf 2 Monis ist es nicht empfehlenswert, weil das Wichtige (dein Spielcharacter, Fadenkreutz etc.)vom Rahmen überdeckt wird


----------



## rolex (1. August 2010)

Sry ich habe da aber nicht so einen punkt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheSlayedGuardian (1. August 2010)

rolex schrieb:


> Sry ich habe da aber nicht so einen punkt
> 
> http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/1151/unbenanntcjc.png


 
Wenn du mit der Maus auf einen der angezeigten Bildschirme (1 oder 2) RECHTSKLICKST, solltest du die entsprechende Option auswählen können, ist bei mir jedenfalls so 

P.S.: Meinst du mit "Ein Spiel auf beiden gleichzeitig spielen", dass du das Bild nur klonen willst (also das auf beiden dasselbe angezeigt wird) oder willst du das die eine Hälfte links und die andere Rechts angezeigt wird ?
Weil letzteres hab ich noch nicht so wirklich hingekriegt, aber vielleicht geht das auch nur mit den Spielen nicht, mit denen ich das versucht habe


----------



## rolex (2. August 2010)

das klonen ist einfach aber sinnlos. Ich wall das das spiel geteilt wird.


----------



## xX jens Xx (4. August 2010)

Diese option gibt es bei Windows 7 leider irgendwie nicht mehr!
Bei Xp ging dies problemlos!

LG


----------



## Jan565 (5. August 2010)

So viel ich weiß geht das nur mit ATi Karten oder irre ich mich da? 

Das habe ich mal mit meiner 5850 getestet mal aus Fun. Da lief das alles wunderbar. Ich weiß nicht genau ob NV schon etwas Eyvinitiy änliches hat.


----------



## Bruce112 (5. August 2010)

du kannst nur klonen unter nvidia systemsteuerung 


wie ich das sehe willst du ne seitlich großen blickwinkel haben oder 

dann müßtest du ne 3 monitore haben .


mit der linken monitor links sehen mitte ,und rechts 


doch das geht aber mußt du paarsachen einstellen hatte ich schon längst auch vor ,


so meine ich
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0JT4JCChgw&feature=related 

dafür bräuchte man schon gesamt 3 monitore 

und seitlich noch 24 zoll monitore ist schon extrem grafikarte auslastent

da bräuchte man schon 2 starke karten 

normal fall ist links 19 zoll, mitte 24 zoll ,rechts 19 zoll 

und das muß der spiel auch zulassen ansonsten geht das nicht


----------

